# Seitenaufbau extrem langsam



## Rudolf599 (12. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe seit ca 4 Tagen ein Problem, daß der Seitenaufbau im IE 9 extrem langsam ist. Habe KabelBW 16.000 Anschluß mit einem Router. Speedmessungen zeigen mir immer zwischen 14.500 und 17.000 an. Habe das Modem und den Router schon resetet, keine Änderung. Noch ein problem, seit dieser Zeit komme ich mit meinem Smartphone auch nicht mehr in das Internet. IP wird zugewiesen und angezeigt das die Verbindung steht. Internetseite kann dann nicht angezeigt werden.


----------



## PC-Doc (13. April 2011)

Was bedeutet eigentlich bei Dir extrem langsam?Aber 14,5 bzw 17 ist schon kein schlechter Wert für ne 16000er Leitung,meine schafft nur 9430.Da merkt man schon den "bis zu 16000"er Nachteil.Ich geh mal von aus,das Du W-Lan hast,oder?Wenn IP zugewiesen und angezeigt wird,frag ich mich schon,warum die Seite(vomSmartphone) ni angezeigt werden kann.Hab aber leider kein Smartphone mehr,ums nachzustellen(meins ist nach nem Streit an der Wand zerschellt,hält einfach nix mehr ab die neumodische Technik)


----------



## Rudolf599 (13. April 2011)

Also KabelBW hat eigenes Netz (eigene Leitungen), dadruch kommt auch immer die volle Leistung der Geschwindigkeit. Computer ist über Kabel angeschlossen.Netbook und Smartphone gehen über W-Lan.  Aufbau einer Seite dauert bis zu 2 Minuten. Bis vor ca. 4 Tagen war alles schön schnell und alles klappte wunderbar.


----------



## mauorrizze (13. April 2011)

Einzige spontane Idee: Im Router oder direkt deinem Computer den DNS Server wechseln. Von automatisch auf z.B. 8.8.8.8 (google) oder mal googeln was es so gibt oder dein Provider für Server anbietet. Indiz für DNS-Problem: beim ersten Laden der Seite dauert's ewig, die Folgeseiten auf dem gleichen Server gehen schneller. Könnte das so sein?


----------



## Rudolf599 (13. April 2011)

Hallo mauorrizze,

Genau so ist es, werde es morgen wenn ich wieder zuhaus bin ausprobieren, Danke


----------



## Rudolf599 (14. April 2011)

Hallo mauorrizze,

Habe den Fehler gefunden, mußte im meinem Server Win 2008 R2  und im Router die DNS Adresse vom Server an erste Stelle setzen. Nun klappt alles wieder wunderbar von allen angeschlosenen Rechnern aus. Seitenaufbau ist schnell und mit meinem Neetbook sowie Smartphone komme ich über W-Lan auch wieder schnell und gut ins Internet. Nochmals vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe

Rudi


----------



## mauorrizze (14. April 2011)

Kein Problem. Aber bekomm ich als Belohnung deine DSL-Leitung (Im Tausch gegen meine versteht sich)?


----------

